# No Easy Day?



## rlobrecht (Sep 4, 2012)

I just read that this book is coming out today:
No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission That Killed Osama Bin Laden by Mark Owen and Kevin Maurer


> For the first time anywhere, the first-person account of the planning and execution of the Bin Laden raid from a Navy Seal who confronted the terrorist mastermind and witnessed his final moment
> 
> From the streets of Iraq to the rescue of Captain Richard Phillips in the Indian Ocean, and from the mountaintops of Afghanistan to the third floor of Osama Bin Ladens compound, operator Mark Owen of the U.S. Naval Special Warfare Development Group  commonly known as SEAL Team Six  has been a part of some of the most memorable special operations in history, as well as countless missions that never made headlines.
> 
> ...



I will buy and read it.  Who else?

Rick


----------



## Shuto (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the book was written for $.  I have no issue with that, in itself, but I think it was a selfish decision.  His identity was going to eventually be revealed and I think that will put his family and friends at risk.  I'm assuming that there are no national security issues.  If there are, then I would have a problem with that as well.  

I don't think I will buy it.  

I recommend http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006LTIS7G/ref=docs-os-doi_0 if you are interested in this topic.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 4, 2012)

I just ordered this book from amazon.com. Looking forward to a good read. ALL books are written for $$, duh. If he is willing to put his family and friends at risk for writing this book, then that is his decision. I'll read the book with great interest.


----------

